# Fases lunares



## bean (Jun 13, 2006)

Saludos a todos !!

Os cuento. Soy aficionado a los acuarios y he leido que las fases de la luna son fundamentales para la cria de los peces, es decir si podemos simular las fases de la luna en un acuario criaran mejor....entonces......la idea es :

yo tengo un relos digital de mesa de esos que marca las fases lunares.....se podria tomar los pequeños voltages que hacen que se ilumine el display de la luna del reloj, que esta dividido en cuatro partes, para con esos voltages actuar sobre otro circuito y que encendiera mas o menos leds en funcion de la fase lunar que toque.

Si me podeis ayudar o aportar alguna idea para el tema, todo sera bien recibido.
Muchas gracias deantemano.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 13, 2006)

bean dijo:
			
		

> Saludos a todos !!
> 
> Os cuento. Soy aficionado a los acuarios y he leido que las fases de la luna son fundamentales para la cria de los peces, es decir si podemos simular las fases de la luna en un acuario criaran mejor....entonces......la idea es :
> 
> ...



Hola, pues si se puede pero no va a ser fácil, habría que hacer un decodifcador toamndo las señales que llegan ald LCD, entre menos patillas tenga será mejor pero normalmente tienen bastantes.

A menos que logre identificar cuáles controlan la hora y cuáles lo de las fases.

Revise este link.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/viewtopic.php?t=3522

Saludos


----------



## bean (Jun 13, 2006)

gracias por la respuesta.

Ya habia leido ese post anterior pero se me hace un poco complicado todo el tema de pulsos y todo eso, me gustaria un diagrama para poder montarlo. No creo que se me haga complicado detectar la patilla que lleva la señal al lcd.  Partiendo de esto alguien me podria pasar un diagrama para montarlo. Le estaria muy agradecido sino nada.

Gracias de todas formas.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 13, 2006)

bean dijo:
			
		

> gracias por la respuesta.
> 
> Ya habia leido ese post anterior pero se me hace un poco complicado todo el tema de pulsos y todo eso, me gustaria un diagrama para poder montarlo. No creo que se me haga complicado detectar la patilla que lleva la señal al lcd.  Partiendo de esto alguien me podria pasar un diagrama para montarlo. Le estaria muy agradecido sino nada.
> 
> Gracias de todas formas.



jeje, en realidad es un poco más complicado lo que usted quiere,

Identifique cuántas patillas controlan las fases.
Saque que convinación es para cada fase.

Por ejemplo si con 2 patillas se lograra todo trate de decirnos en que estado estan en cada fase.

00=luna Nueva
01=Cuato Menguante
11=...

En base a esa convinación ya se hace el diagrama.

Saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 13, 2006)

Es todavia mas complicado porque la señal para activar la lcd es multinivel o imitacion corriente alterna, ademas suele ser multiplexada, o dicho de otra forma, un patilla puede iluminar varios numeros cambiando combinaciones.

Puedes probar si suena la flauta, con un bc547 o similar, una resistencia de base de 100k, un led y una resistencia de colector adecuada a la tension del dispositivo (12V=1K, 5V=680) y un alfiler de coser haces un medidor logico.

Luego pones el temporizador en modo "poner la hora" y buscas una patilla que se ilumine quando se encienda y apague la luna.

Si lo logras de alguna  forma aislar la señal comentalo


----------



## bean (Jun 13, 2006)

No dudeis que despues de tanta molestia que hos habeis tomado en contestar lo voy a intentar. Espero que sea cuanto antes. Os mantendre informaciónrmados.

Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 13, 2006)

bean dijo:
			
		

> No dudeis que despues de tanta molestia que hos habeis tomado en contestar lo voy a intentar. Espero que sea cuanto antes. Os mantendre informaciónrmados.
> 
> Gracias de nuevo.



jaja, ese es el espíritu del electrónico, lastima que todo acaba  cuando quemamos el circuito .

HAce muchísimo tiempo intenté hacer algo similar a lo que usted quiere, pero sinceramente nunca pude hayar la configuración del LCD era de un reloj.

Espero lo logre.

Saludos y cualquier cosa que ocupe acá estamos


----------



## bean (Jun 16, 2006)

Complicado,muy complicado estuve un buen rato intentendo averiaguar los puntos de iluminacion del lcd y al final tuve que tirar la toalla. snif snif !!

Si un alma caritativa pudiera mostrarme un esquema con las ideas de lo dicho en este link se lo agradeceria eternamente.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/viewtopic.php?t=3522

Gracias otra vez.


----------



## waterflame (Sep 19, 2006)

Hola!

Como iniciado a la acuariofilia les debo decir que se han ahogado en una pecera (¿o era vaso de agua?) Espero lo tomen con humor.

El caso es que es suficiente poner algunos temporizadores:
-Uno que cuente dias, y resetee en 28
-uno que deternime el tiempo de inicio y fin de luz lunar

y un circuito que determine la intensidad de la luz en funcion de que día es (1 - 28)

Para esto te podes ayudar en http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fase_lunar

Y listo!!!

Yo tengo que hacer este circuito, pero no con mucha prioridad. si lo tienes antes avisa, si no, yo lo subo. 

Saludos


----------

